# hay please show me your bugout vehical



## a5hley89

hay i havent yet got my bug out vehical but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyones vehicals that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Cabowabo

a5hley89 said:


> hey I haven't yet got my bug out vehicle. But I want one, one day. I just wanted to see everyone else s vehicles that they use for there bug out vehicles whether they be motorbike, quads, cars, 4x4s, or any other means of transportation. Would you please show me I like looking at them .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Grammar, Proper English, Spell check all go a long way in getting your message across in an adult and professional manner.


----------



## ras1219como

Agreed. Posts that contain multiple mistakes are difficult and almost painful to read. People will pay more attention to you, if you write in a manner that suggests you have taken an English class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## zimmy

*Bug out vehicle*

Well this is my 2002 Honda Insight hybrid, I see no reason for me to bug out because I have everything I need right here on the property, but if for some reason I were to leave the property I suppose I would take this being I get 50 mpg. I would attach a motorcycle trailer on the back for supplies and radio equipment though.


----------



## TheLazyL

ras1219como said:


> Agreed. Posts that contain multiple mistakes are difficult and almost painful to read.


Typing on a 3" smart phone screen with my thumbs while looking thru trifocals and auto spell check, some of my posts can be...! vract:



> if you write in a manner that suggests you have taken an English class..


Perhaps not every member of this forum has English as their primary language?


----------



## Genevieve

The OP could just use the search function and see probably 2 threads already done about BOVs


----------



## a5hley89

for the people that don't like spelling errors 
hey i haven't yet got my bug out vehicle but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyone's vehicle's that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

I agree that bugging out is to be avoided, but I consider it a possible need. I currently own a Jeep Grand Cherokee, which is a pretty typical SUV. I suspect most US preppers would be using an ordinary SUV.

I also have an old Suburban Diesel project car. It is mostlly rust at present but if I am successful at restoring it, then that will be my BOV.

Since I manage typos from time to time I sympathize with the OP.


----------



## JayJay

for the people that don't like spelling errors 
hey i haven't yet got my bug out vehicle but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyone's vehicle's that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them 

I taught third grade for a while.

Hey, I haven't yet got my bug-out vehicle, but I will be getting one one day. I just wanted to see everyone's vehicles that they have for there(their) bug-outs--motorbike, quads, cars, 4 X 4s--whatever you have. Please show me.
I like looking at them.

Capitals represent the beginning of a sentence. Periods represent the ending of one.


----------



## Grimm

a5hley89 said:


> for the people that don't like spelling errors
> hey i haven't yet got my bug out vehicle but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyone's vehicle's that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Capitalization and punctuation are also important. Combined with Spelling and grammar they show an educated well articulated person. Otherwise people appear to be part of the self promoting gimme-gimme-gimme instant gratification faction.

On to your topic...

There are several posts/threads with pictures of BOVs. Do a simple search and you'll find them.


----------



## Caribou

I often go to the very bottom of the page to find similar threads.


----------



## ZoomZoom

a5hley89 said:


> please show me i like looking at them


Ask and you shall receive.

Here's about 1000 bug-out vehicles in their normal or expected state for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## helicopter5472

O.K. I'm ready... pack'em in the Motorhome, The boys, the girls, and the wife....


----------



## AdmiralD7S

mike_dippert said:


> I have a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. I am building it for rallycross so it'll be extremely reliable offroad. With room for 2 people and our stuff, as long as I have gas we'll be ok. A full-size vehicle is in my future when space and money allow. If BOing just means leaving the area AHEAD of an event, we'll use the Civic.
> 
> I love the double standard about grammar and spelling. A lynch mob forms whenever somebody calls out Coot's posts. But when a newbie sucks at it, it's like feeding time at the alligator farm.


Well, keeping in mind that I have never met Coot, I take his grammar to be a deliberate choice to create something of an online personality/style. From the content of his posts, I'm guessing Coot's fairly well educated, whether via formal institutions or just life experiences.

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Sentry18

Here's mine. She needs a good cleaning but she is a sweet ride.


----------



## Caribou

I rather assumed that this was a young person using the texting style where capitalization and punctuation were over formal. Here of late we have been rather rude to some of our newer members. How about if we slow that down and reserve this for those of us that have been around for a bit. When I know the person giving me a hard time it bothers me far less. 

I try to proof read my posts but I don't always. Even then I still miss stuff. Spell check is nice but autocorrect sucks. I've seen well educated members use site for sight or some similar mistake. It happens. As I am not a sworn officer in the grammar police I tend to let these errors slide. I tend to find the correction more distracting than the error. Don't get me wrong, it can take a bit of work trying to understand what someone is trying to get across but treating them like a second grader might be a bit much.


----------



## TheLazyL

Kawasaki 610 XC Mule.

4x4 with lockable rear axle and rear trailer hitch. AR rack under the roof, out of sight. CB SSB in dash

Top speed 25 MPH and can easily go where a standard car or truck can't.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

All I can say is, WOW! It has been a while since I have had time to sit and read any post, and today, I see that we seem to moving away from Prepping to worrying about some newbies grammar... 

He, she or they were asking to look at some BOV's so they could get an idea... 

Zoom Zoom, love the pic.

a5hley89, try using the search option and type in bug out vehicle... Hope that helps and good luck... Do not get discouraged by negative comments.

ps: I drive a 98 Z71 to work everyday, guess that would be my BOV...


----------



## Grimm

Caribou said:


> I rather assumed that this was a young person using the texting style where capitalization and punctuation were over formal. Here of late we have been rather rude to some of our newer members. How about if we slow that down and reserve this for those of us that have been around for a bit. When I know the person giving me a hard time it bothers me far less.


While we do come down hard on newbies _*WE*_ have *ALL* done it.

Aside from our tight knitted group we do welcome new members. I remember a few posts from brand new members here less than a month and everyone comment to those posts being welcoming and accepting.

We get a bit aggressive with newbies (or inactive members here for almost 6 months) when they refuse to follow forum etiquette and bombard the board with uneducated, poorly written, gimme-gimme-gimme, lazy posts/threads.

A simple search will yield the information they want without cluttering the board and driving the old timers nuts. This is why that feature is here so we can remain civil to each other.

BTW using run on sentences and texting abbreviations are lost on most of us that refuse to get sucked into that 'trend'.


----------



## Geek999

We might want to encourage new members to stick around. Besides I'd rather discuss BOVs than spelling, grammer, or how to use the search function.


----------



## LincTex

Here's mine:


----------



## Caribou

Grimm said:


> While we do come down hard on newbies _*WE*_ have *ALL* done it.
> 
> Aside from our tight knitted group we do welcome new members. I remember a few posts from brand new members here less than a month and everyone comment to those posts being welcoming and accepting.
> 
> We get a bit aggressive with newbies (or inactive members here for almost 6 months) when they refuse to follow forum etiquette and bombard the board with uneducated, poorly written, gimme-gimme-gimme, lazy posts/threads.
> 
> A simple search will yield the information they want without cluttering the board and driving the old timers nuts. This is why that feature is here so we can remain civil to each other.
> 
> BTW using run on sentences and texting abbreviations are lost on most of us that refuse to get sucked into that 'trend'.


Okay, I understand that but after the first one do we really need to turn this into a grammar thread. I know this was a particularly egregious (I looked that up in the dictionary) post but do we all have to jump in on the error?


----------



## Grimm

Geek999 said:


> We might want to encourage new members to stick around. Besides I'd rather discuss BOVs than spelling, grammer, or how to use the search function.


I can respect that.

Here is a link to a search of the forum for 'bug out vehicles'

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1082517

Enjoy.


----------



## Grimm

Caribou said:


> Okay, I understand that but after the first one do we really need to turn this into a grammar thread.


Understood.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Grimm said:


> While we do come down hard on newbies _*WE*_ have *ALL* done it.
> 
> Aside from our tight knitted group we do welcome new members. I remember a few posts from brand new members here less than a month and everyone comment to those posts being welcoming and accepting.
> 
> We get a bit aggressive with newbies (or inactive members here for almost 6 months) when they refuse to follow forum etiquette and bombard the board with uneducated, poorly written, gimme-gimme-gimme, lazy posts/threads.
> 
> A simple search will yield the information they want without cluttering the board and driving the old timers nuts. This is why that feature is here so we can remain civil to each other.
> 
> BTW using run on sentences and texting abbreviations are lost on most of us that refuse to get sucked into that 'trend'.


I'm with Grimm. I come to this site to hopefully get smarter. When reading whatever it is that kids type these days just makes me feel dumber just from reading it.

It may be our upbringing for us older folk. To communicate it was either face-to-face, the written word in pen or via Ma-Bell _at some price that was so high it was normally saved for special occasions._ Whatever medium was used, it was performed with tact and etiquette. It's hard to let that go in a world where everything now seems to be an acronym or abbreviation.

I consider this site to be one of learning, teaching and sharing with some fun in the mix. Being a learning and teaching source in particular, the more readable and understandable the posts the better.

[Poster steps down from high horse and gets back on topic] 

No pics to provide but if I were to bug out, weather, distance, speed, enemies, direction, duration and other factors come into play. Decisions made on the aforementioned would determine whether I choose one or more of the truck, van, sedans, UTV or ATV's and whether trailers would be in tow.


----------



## LincTex

This is my dad's:


----------



## LincTex

This one belongs to my cousin in Finland:


----------



## LincTex

An aerospace engineer at work built this one....

...so he can go back in time, to BEFORE when the SHTF....


----------



## LincTex

This one was my Grandpa's:


----------



## LincTex

This one was my other Grandpa's:


----------



## hiwall

So the wife says "We have to take the whole family and their stuff."


----------



## Sentry18

Wow LincTex your family has some nice BOV's. These belong to my family. I can't say exactly who, OPSEC and all that. I will point out that the tin foiled Chevy is my Uncle's. He is a little but off kilter. The last one I just threw in for Old Coot Hillbilly.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> The last one I just threw in for Old Coot Hillbilly.


.
.
.

I heard his cousin heard about them there winnabaggas... figured it wouldn' be too much work to just put Maw's house on an ol' school bus frame...
.


----------



## ZoomZoom

This thread has pretty much been derailed so I'll keep playing.

I'm a "classic" car kind of guy.


----------



## JayJay

Geek999 said:


> We might want to encourage new members to stick around. Besides I'd rather discuss BOVs than spelling, grammer, or how to use the search function.


Not me--I'd rather discuss spelling, grammar, and 'other'.

And Zoom Zoom--that picture is worth more than a 1000 words--who in their right mind would think of bugging out??

It's not like you and two others will think that way.

Like Gene's associate and his theory of fishing and hunting instead of stocking up on foods.
Should we tell him he'll be fighting the other 50,000,000 thinking like that?
Nahh--let him learn the hard way.


----------



## Cabowabo

I was the first to call the new user out on their Grammar, spelling. 
When I was 17 years old I joined a forum, much like this one. The Speciality of that Forum was Saxophones. I was/am a musician, and I was heavily into the Sax. The members of that forum put up with my spelling/grammar for awhile, and they put up with me being a loud mouth know it all (I was a teenager.) One day I got a message from someone, they told me that the spelling/Grammar wasn't cute it wasn't funny. And to not talk about Sh*t I don't know about. I learned that lesson the hard way, I now only talk what I know about. And I also try and double check my post for spelling and grammar. Do I mess up, yes. 

However that original post was nigh unreadable, and when you tried to read it the post sounded like gibberish. I do not feel that it is asking to much of people to think out what they are posting, and then type it in a manner that is professional and legible. If English isn't your first language that is understandable. 

What you write on the internet, trust me when I return to a site I used to visit and read what I once wrote I'm ashamed. I'm so ashamed of what I said in the past I rarely visit that site at all, because who I was then isn't who I am now.

As for the OP's original question. My BOV is a 2014 Nissan Frontier, when that breaks I'll hoof it. Having a set BOV would be nice, but I could in theory load the back of my pick up with "deployment bags" with my gear and take off. 
~Cabo


----------



## Grimm

Cabowabo said:


> However *that original post was nigh unreadable, and when you tried to read it the post sounded like gibberish.* I do not feel that it is asking to much of people to think out what they are posting, and then type it in a manner that is professional and legible. If English isn't your first language that is understandable.


Also some of us are what is considered Dyslexic. Try reading a post like the OP's when you are dyslexic and tell me that you understand it 100%


----------



## Geek999

One post about the spelling and grammer was appropriate. Piling on was unnecessary.


----------



## Hooch

hay sure Ill send a picture of my personel vehilce ill make real sure my license plate is real clear in it and maybe a picuturee of my drivers licnenesne too cuz i like looking at lincenenness n cars n stuff and rainbows cuz thier pretty. yea! 


oh n hay how bout a vidoe of mi basement and all my preps stuff too cuz I like sharing and it ok..im a stranger but im cool yea!


----------



## Cabowabo

hay gurl not sur what yur smoking but i want some of it.


----------



## Hooch

hay!! 
yeeeaaaaayy!! 



:2thumb:


----------



## Sentry18

I found your car online!


----------



## zimmy

*Bugout Vehicle*

I don"t go very fast but I go pretty far. My 24 volt battery powered bike.


----------



## Hooch

..hay i gets good gaz milage refreshing bite...hayyyy 

I actually had hooch before..is that kinky?? 

:eyebulge:

haayyy...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I practice in plain sight bug outs. Although I really had to par down my bob to ride it.


----------



## pawpaw

JayJay said:


> for the people that don't like spelling errors
> hey i haven't yet got my bug out vehicle but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyone's vehicle's that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them
> 
> I taught third grade for a while.
> 
> Hey, I haven't yet got my bug-out vehicle, but I will be getting one one day. I just wanted to see everyone's vehicles that they have for there(their) bug-outs--motorbike, quads, cars, 4 X 4s--whatever you have. Please show me.
> I like looking at them.
> 
> Capitals represent the beginning of a sentence. Periods represent the ending of one.


Has it not occurred to you that you may be nit-picking an otherwise very enthusiastic youngster? It's easy to tread lightly...


----------



## hashbrown

I'm thinking mine will get us to the back 80, that's as far as we'll need to go.


----------



## camo2460

a5hley89 said:


> hay i havent yet got my bug out vehical but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyones vehicals that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Why in the world would you want to look at my dirty old feet? LOL


----------



## weedygarden

a5hley89 said:


> hay i havent yet got my bug out vehical but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyones vehicals that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


One comment about your grammar, spelling, capitalization, punctuation and usage was enough. The rest is over done, and some of it feels immature and like bullying. I believe the point was made.

I just have a Toyota Camry and a utility trailer, nothing really tactical or high tech. It is not even a hopped up BOV, but they are what I have. If I had lots of funds, I would have something different.


----------



## a5hley89

i think that people who mone about stuff like that are funny haha mardy people and for everyone who is being mardy i am actualy dilexik so i carnt spell very well so you no


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## a5hley89

and thankyou everyone who is sticking up for me  you people are the best and make people want to stay on the forum unlike the others


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## a5hley89

if i would of asked for people to comment this would have been a success full post
so thankyou to the people who did not mind the spelling and posted the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

a5hley89 said:


> i think that people who mone about stuff like that are funny haha mardy people and for everyone who is being mardy i am actualy dilexik so i carnt spell very well so you no
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Sorry to hear about the dyslexia. I have a couple suggestions to help. If you can edit posts that you discover with errors the thread will be easier to understand for subsequent readers. I use that function frequently to fix typos.

Also your profile says you are from UK, but most of the forum members are in the US. Slang tends to be quite different between the two places despite the idea we speak a common language. If I were you, I would try to post with less slang here than I would use in a forum of my own countrymen.

Also, can you convince Piers Morgan to go home? He has overstayed his welcome.


----------



## a5hley89

Geek999 said:


> Sorry to hear about the dyslexia. I have a couple suggestions to help. If you can edit posts that you discover with errors the thread will be easier to understand for subsequent readers. I use that function frequently to fix typos.
> 
> Also your profile says you are from UK, but most of the forum members are in the US. Slang tends to be quite different between the two places despite the idea we speak a common language. If I were you, I would try to post with less slang here than I would use in a forum of my own countrymen.
> 
> Also, can you convince Piers Morgan to go home? He has overstayed his welcome.


lol i understand what you are saying and about the differnt ways we speak so ill try my best to say things proper and sorry but you have to keep piers morgan we dont want him lol

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex

a5hley89 said:


> l... sorry but you have to keep Piers Morgan we don't want him lol


No!!! Blasphemy!!

We'll take Jeremy Clarkson if it's OK with you 

http://metro.co.uk/2014/03/02/jerem...-morgan-calls-jeremy-clarkson-a-girl-4376743/


----------



## a5hley89

LincTex said:


> No!!! Blasphemy!!
> 
> We'll take Jeremy Clarkson if it's OK with you
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/03/02/jerem...-morgan-calls-jeremy-clarkson-a-girl-4376743/


haha no its ok we want to keep jeremy hes funny and we like him more than piers lol

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## TheLazyL

a5hley89 said:


> hay i havent yet got my bug out vehical but i will be getting one one day i just wanted to see everyones vehicals that they have for there bugouts motorbike quads cars 4x4s what ever you have please show me i like looking at them ...


My Kawasaki 610 XC Mule.

4x4 with lockable rear axle and rear trailer hitch. AR rack under the roof, out of sight and out of the weather. CB SB on dash

Top speed 25 MPH and can easily go where a standard car or truck can't.


----------



## a5hley89

TheLazyL said:


> My Kawasaki 610 XC Mule.
> 
> 4x4 with lockable rear axle and rear trailer hitch. AR rack under the roof, out of sight and out of the weather. CB SB on dash
> 
> Top speed 25 MPH and can easily go where a standard car or truck can't.


i like thanks for your post 

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## r80rt

0987654321


----------



## Grimm

My goal is not to draw attention to my BOV as we get out of dodge.


----------



## k0xxx

Here's ours.










'96 Suburban K2500 4x4 diesel.

This was the morning of a bug out test and the wife let the air out of the tire to throw a wrench into our plans. lol


----------



## hiwall

r80rt - I like your choice in bikes!
Mine is crudely painted to hide the flashy white and colors.


----------



## Geek999

k0xxx said:


> Here's ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '96 Suburban K2500 4x4 diesel.
> 
> This was the morning of a bug out test and the wife let the air out of the tire to throw a wrench into our plans. lol


A new one! Mine is an '84 with rust holes through all the doors rockers, etc. and a big crack in the windshield. I think some small animal was living inside as well. 

BTW: I was expecting you to have antennas!


----------



## r80rt

1234567890


----------



## k0xxx

Geek999 said:


> A new one! Mine is an '84 with rust holes through all the doors rockers, etc. and a big crack in the windshield. I think some small animal was living inside as well.
> 
> BTW: I was expecting you to have antennas!


For 80-6m the antenna mounts on the trailer hitch, and we have magnet mounts for the 2m, 1.25m, and 70cm antennas. I like to be able to take them down and put them in the vehicle if we are trying to be less obvious. That particular morning we were loading out the War Pig for a Bug Out test and it's a lot easier without the big Screwdriver antenna in the way.

A nice feature of this beast is the 40+ gallon fuel tank. We can get about 20mpg on the interstate, and that gives us a very nice range.


----------



## Hooch

Omg..grimm...that pic of the rainbow clown bug has me gigglin ....lol!! Im sorry if some of ya'all think im being a ass..but my years in LE makes me wary of new folks that are first time posters who lack..skills..n ask for personal info. I know folks can get info in crafty ways off the internet ..even from a pic n its either paranoia or spidy senses..maybe a bit of both..bit whatever... were ready of sorts right....


----------



## Swampwood

It's not in stealth mode so I got a pic


----------



## Geek999

k0xxx said:


> For 80-6m the antenna mounts on the trailer hitch, and we have magnet mounts for the 2m, 1.25m, and 70cm antennas. I like to be able to take them down and put them in the vehicle if we are trying to be less obvious. That particular morning we were loading out the War Pig for a Bug Out test and it's a lot easier without the big Screwdriver antenna in the way.
> 
> A nice feature of this beast is the 40+ gallon fuel tank. We can get about 20mpg on the interstate, and that gives us a very nice range.


Thanks. I think I'll need to check in with you about antennas in a few years when I have a running vehicle that needs them! . I figure when the vehicle is basically done, but still has the interior out, I want to wire for every antenna I might ever want.

My plan (dream might be a better word) is to supplement the 40+ gallon tank with sidesaddle tanks, which were a dealer installed option back in the '80s and earlier, providing another 40 galllons. Toss in a few jerry cans and the range will be 1500-2000 miles.


----------



## GhostMedic

I just got this to bug out in. She's a 1966 Jeep Gladiator w/ the 232 I-6 and three-on-the-tree. EMP Proof due to points ignition (Battery is installed in a home fabbed Faraday Cage) (As is the CB)


----------



## LincTex

GhostMedic said:


> I just got this to bug out in. She's a 1966 Jeep Gladiator w/ the 232 I-6 and three-on-the-tree.


I love it!

Did you nick-name it "the BEAST"?


----------



## bunziesrodshop

In the case of an EMP, ANY computer controlled car, truck, or even bus will not run. Look to older carbureted vehicles or mechanical injected diesels. At least they will get you home, which by the way is your first and best place to go.


----------



## Geek999

bunziesrodshop said:


> In the case of an EMP, ANY computer controlled car, truck, or even bus will not run. Look to older carbureted vehicles or mechanical injected diesels. At least they will get you home, which by the way is your first and best place to go.


There is some dispute about that amongst people who claim to know. However, one lesson from Sandy is if you take out the grid, the gas stations are out of business. That's why I want 1500 to 2000 mile range.


----------



## Viking

Caribou said:


> I rather assumed that this was a young person using the texting style where capitalization and punctuation were over formal. Here of late we have been rather rude to some of our newer members. How about if we slow that down and reserve this for those of us that have been around for a bit. When I know the person giving me a hard time it bothers me far less.
> 
> I try to proof read my posts but I don't always. Even then I still miss stuff. Spell check is nice but autocorrect sucks. I've seen well educated members use site for sight or some similar mistake. It happens. As I am not a sworn officer in the grammar police I tend to let these errors slide. I tend to find the correction more distracting than the error. Don't get me wrong, it can take a bit of work trying to understand what someone is trying to get across but treating them like a second grader might be a bit much.


Hells' Bells, if I didn't take the time to look up spelling in my dictionary all the high and mighty educated here would really have a fit. There's got to be a better way of correcting new peoples grammar than jumping on them right off their first postings. I'd be thinking "What a crotchety bunch of A** H**** I've just run across." Please be kind to the new pups, tell them to please check out the Search as they might find something to help them there. By the way I used to think I could spell and punctuate pretty well until I started posting longer answers for posts, found out that I was pretty damned stupid.


----------



## Caribou

Viking said:


> Hells' Bells, if I didn't take the time to look up spelling in my dictionary all the high and mighty educated here would really have a fit. There's got to be a better way of correcting new peoples grammar than jumping on them right off their first postings. I'd be thinking "What a crotchety bunch of A** H**** I've just run across." Please be kind to the new pups, tell them to please check out the Search as they might find something to help them there. By the way I used to think I could spell and punctuate pretty well until I started posting longer answers for posts, found out that I was pretty damned stupid.


Amen. Between spellcheck and the dictionary I get by. Proofreading helps a lot also.

When we jump on some newbie like that I wonder how many lurkers decide not to post.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> This one was my Grandpa's:


I've thought about something like this years ago, didn't realize that it had been done. That rig would do some really good mud bogging.


----------



## ZoomZoom

caribou said:


> amen. Between* spellcheck* and the dictionary i get by. Proofreading helps a lot also.
> 
> When we jump on some newbie like that i *owner* how many lurkers decide not to post.


GOTCHA! :laugh:artydance::rofl::jk:


----------



## Woody

I have spell checker but most times it comes back with 'no suggestions'. I try changing a few letters, right click, 'no suggestions' again! Damn, I thought that thing was supposed to be smart!!!

Ok, back to the OP...

I have no pictures by can try and explain what I did. First, take a look at your needs. Are you single? Have just a wife (or significant other, I'm not judging anyone) or a whole crew to transport? Where do you plan to go? Anywhere! Someplace specific? Do you NEED to be able to climb a mountain and have a chainsaw to help cut a path? Are your plans to paved back road it to your location? All these will determine what your needs are.

My significant other is a young, little black gal. So, I planned my vehicles with the two of us in mind. First is a 1994 Jeep Cherokee, manual tranny, windows, everything. I re-wired it (shades of Tim Allen!!) so when the key is out, NOTHING electrical will work. We love surf fishing so set this vehicle up for cruising and camping o the beaches of NC. Gutted it. Put back the door panels (to protect the crap there basically) the drivers seat and front console. Passenger seat is built up with 2x12's cut to conform to the floor with a 3/4" plywood flip-up 'seat' and yes, the seat belts still are there. Lifting the seat up is where the pantry is. Small gas stove, pot, a frying pan, and all the food stores. You would be surprised at how much room there actually is. Where the back seats were I also built up with custom cut 2" x 12"'s and covered with 3/4" plywood. Two lifting sections, drivers side and passengers side. The whole vehicle is basically one flat surface from the steel rear to the dashboard. Overhead is storage for 21 - 7' fishing rods, or sections of them. Opening the back hatch, there is a 'tackle station' on the passenger side with drawers and a flip up extension. Rack on top of the vehicle for coolers and stuff, custom front bumper with 'D' rings and a 2" hitch. Rear trailer hitch is a class 5 (yes I know, it would tear the uni-body apart if I ever put it to it's full use!) with a 2" receiver also. I added a 4" suspension lift and took off all the plastic crap pieces on the outside. I did add a bunch of 2" PVC to the sides of the back, yeah, looks ugly but is very functional. These hold fishing rods while on the beach, shovels, rakes and other implements of destruction while traveling and tent poles. Is it ugly? To most you betcha! But once on the beach it comes into its own and is appreciated.

With a couple tarps extended off the sides and the little buddy heater, we last an easy week on Core Banks. Set up camp at the high tide line and you have a home that even the 4x4 campers can't beat.

My other vehicle is a work in progress, because it was just recently paid off and off warrantee, but going to be similar. A 2008 Toyota Yaris, manual tranny, windows... Back seats are out and in the shed, front seat still needs me to figure out one bolt to remove it! It will have a plywood deck with storage underneath. You lose a lot of storage capabilities even with the seats down, they take up valuable room!

The Jeep is not the most discrete BOV. Even not loaded it stands out. 'Hi, I probably have a lot of stuff inside me worth taking a look at or trying to steal'. The Yaris will be very discrete as to its contents. 'Hi, I'm just an innocent little cheap import with an old bearded guy and his dog'.

So, take stock of what your needs are and go with that. Not everyone needs a monster 4x4 that can go where no man has gone before. That Chevy Lumina you already have? What could you do with it to make it more storage friendly? It could be a simple as adding a trailer hitch to it so you, the wife and children can sit inside but you still can haul gear too!!! Go a little further, take the back seats out and have them sit on boxes of supplies covered with a chaise lounge cushion!


----------



## Grimm

I don't remember what you said your gal's name is but would love to see her hanging out in your BOV. Actually, I remember you mentioned she loves the mud so muddy pictures of her are fine too. 



Woody said:


> I have spell checker but most times it comes back with 'no suggestions'. I try changing a few letters, right click, 'no suggestions' again! Damn, I thought that thing was supposed to be smart!!!
> 
> Ok, back to the OP...
> 
> I have no pictures by can try and explain what I did. First, take a look at your needs. Are you single? Have just a wife (or significant other, I'm not judging anyone) or a whole crew to transport? Where do you plan to go? Anywhere! Someplace specific? Do you NEED to be able to climb a mountain and have a chainsaw to help cut a path? Are your plans to paved back road it to your location? All these will determine what your needs are.
> 
> My significant other is a young, little black gal. So, I planned my vehicles with the two of us in mind. First is a 1994 Jeep Cherokee, manual tranny, windows, everything. I re-wired it (shades of Tim Allen!!) so when the key is out, NOTHING electrical will work. We love surf fishing so set this vehicle up for cruising and camping o the beaches of NC. Gutted it. Put back the door panels (to protect the crap there basically) the drivers seat and front console. Passenger seat is built up with 2x12's cut to conform to the floor with a 3/4" plywood flip-up 'seat' and yes, the seat belts still are there. Lifting the seat up is where the pantry is. Small gas stove, pot, a frying pan, and all the food stores. You would be surprised at how much room there actually is. Where the back seats were I also built up with custom cut 2" x 12"'s and covered with 3/4" plywood. Two lifting sections, drivers side and passengers side. The whole vehicle is basically one flat surface from the steel rear to the dashboard. Overhead is storage for 21 - 7' fishing rods, or sections of them. Opening the back hatch, there is a 'tackle station' on the passenger side with drawers and a flip up extension. Rack on top of the vehicle for coolers and stuff, custom front bumper with 'D' rings and a 2" hitch. Rear trailer hitch is a class 5 (yes I know, it would tear the uni-body apart if I ever put it to it's full use!) with a 2" receiver also. I added a 4" suspension lift and took off all the plastic crap pieces on the outside. I did add a bunch of 2" PVC to the sides of the back, yeah, looks ugly but is very functional. These hold fishing rods while on the beach, shovels, rakes and other implements of destruction while traveling and tent poles. Is it ugly? To most you betcha! But once on the beach it comes into its own and is appreciated.
> 
> With a couple tarps extended off the sides and the little buddy heater, we last an easy week on Core Banks. Set up camp at the high tide line and you have a home that even the 4x4 campers can't beat.
> 
> My other vehicle is a work in progress, because it was just recently paid off and off warrantee, but going to be similar. A 2008 Toyota Yaris, manual tranny, windows... Back seats are out and in the shed, front seat still needs me to figure out one bolt to remove it! It will have a plywood deck with storage underneath. You lose a lot of storage capabilities even with the seats down, they take up valuable room!
> 
> The Jeep is not the most discrete BOV. Even not loaded it stands out. 'Hi, I probably have a lot of stuff inside me worth taking a look at or trying to steal'. The Yaris will be very discrete as to its contents. 'Hi, I'm just an innocent little cheap import with an old bearded guy and his dog'.
> 
> So, take stock of what your needs are and go with that. Not everyone needs a monster 4x4 that can go where no man has gone before. That Chevy Lumina you already have? What could you do with it to make it more storage friendly? It could be a simple as adding a trailer hitch to it so you, the wife and children can sit inside but you still can haul gear too!!! Go a little further, take the back seats out and have them sit on boxes of supplies covered with a chaise lounge cushion!


----------



## Woody

"Dirty" pictures of my little girl!!! Her name is Sunshine, currently a very active 80#, 2 1/2 year old black lab. The jeep is currently unregistered since I lost my job, due to the recovery, and can't afford to waste money having two vehicles insured... I will try and remember to bring the phone on our jaunt tomorrow.. or the next day.


----------



## dlharris

Caribou said:


> Amen. Between spellcheck and the dictionary I get by. Proofreading helps a lot also.
> 
> When we jump on some newbie like that I wonder how many lurkers decide not to post.


A lot.

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

Woody said:


> "Dirty" pictures of my little girl!!! Her name is Sunshine, currently a very active 80#, 2 1/2 year old black lab. The jeep is currently unregistered since I lost my job, due to the recovery, and can't afford to waste money having two vehicles insured... I will try and remember to bring the phone on our jaunt tomorrow.. or the next day.


I knew you were referring to your lab but thought I'd play along. Still would like to see pictures of her.


----------



## Viking

Because of our location we are pretty much just bug in, however, depending on unforeseen circumstances we have BOV to fit whatever situation arises. the Windstar has the rear seats out and has two chaise lounge pads on the floor covered with a blanket. Things can be put in quickly, found out that when we had the forest fire uphill from our place. The Samurai doesn't hold a lot but is easily towed behind our motor home. I took the back seat out and built a low carpet covered deck with a sheath under it where I keep a three foot Tuttle cross cut saw for emergency, fallen trees or firewood. The motor home can easily be used to take us down the county road to a logging road out of the way and all electrical needs are solar powered. The pick up is old tech diesel, mechanical injector pump, pretty much EMP proof.


----------



## machinist

We bugged out in 1978. We used a 20 foot U-Haul box truck.


----------



## hellrazor762

My work in progress. 
How about some pics of your interior mods?
For now I just have a bunch of tuff boxes full of supplies in the back but I'm trying to get some ideas for permanent storage.

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

